# What exactly is thermal shutdown in an emaxx, and how long does it last?



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

My son pushed is emaxx pretty hard today and now only the steering and speed control work. It does nothing when you give it throttle. Is this in thermal shutdown? And if it is how long does it last? or how do you get it out of thermal shutdown? If not thermal shutdown what else could it be?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Since you had time to come in an type this it is probably something different since the thermal will cool in a minute or less. It can be a connection anywhere in the battery circuit in the pack that is not powering up the servos or it may be the esc is ruined.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

If you shut it off and turn it on and it runs again it was a thermal shutdown. 
I never had my emaxx thermal.
Does it have the stock motors and ESC in it? What batteries? 
What gearing? 
This might sound dumb... but what tires do you have on it? They can create a LOT of load depending on what you have on it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

DJ1978 - this is a bit off topic, but are they still running an E-Maxx class at Washtenaw indoors this winter?

Does the E-Maxx have a brushed or brushless motors? If you got everything overly hot, it could have melted a wire to the motors or desoldered a motor wire.


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

The truck is all stock, I ended up trying the motors directly to a battery and they ran. I then took the ESC out and opened it up, it was filled with sand. I put it all back together and it ran. The truck is now running slower and can't pull a wheelie. I'm sure the motors are gone as they are 3 1/2 years old and have a ton of hours on them. These are the original titan motors, my main concern now is that the esc is done for. I'd hate to put new motors in and find it is still not right. And when this happened last Saturday one of the battery packs clear wrap melted and damaged the battery. So the truck definately overheated. Just what is the total extent of possible damage?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe a motor cleaning is in order? rinse and relube might do wonders.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Time for a Rebuild
Motors are not that expensive. About $20 each. If your ESC is damaged, you can ge a refurbished one directly from Traxxas with a trade in of your current one. 
These vehicles are not maintenance free. The motors need cleaned periodically and as you found out the ESC does collect debris and needs cleaned on occasion.
If you had that much sand in your ESC, you should also check all your bearings to make sure there are none that are damaged or bound up.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> DJ1978 - this is a bit off topic, but are they still running an E-Maxx class at Washtenaw indoors this winter?


Answer: Yes. Twin Titans & 12 cells are the only rule. Converted Revo's rule!


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I'm sure the bearings have problems and probably a few other things. Anyways I just inherited my sons old emaxx as he got a new one today! I'm going to go through the old one real good. I've done a few diff rebuilds and had to replace some gears and shafts and other things too. So I'm pretty familiar with it. I think a complete teardown is i order! By the way We were a bit frustrated to see the new connections on the emaxx especially since there was no mention of it on the tower hobbies site, they just said standard connections. If I knew I would have ordered them. Oh well, I need to get some connections, hoping the local shop has them tomorrow! 


Thanks!


----------

